# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  ATP-EMTP كامل لكل مهندسي كهرباء قوي

## mek_control

Alternative Transients Program Features

IntroductionATP is a universal program system for digital simulation of transient phenomena of electromagnetic as well as electromechanical nature. With this digital program, complex networks and control systems of arbitrary structure can be simulated. ATP has extensive modelling capabilities and additional important features besides the computation of transients.
ATP has been continuously developed through international contributions by Drs. W. Scott Meyer and Tsu-huei Liu, the co-Chairmen of the Canadian/American EMTP User Group. The birth of ATP dates to early in 1984, when Drs. Meyer and Liu did not approve of proposed commercialization of BPA (Bonneville Power Administration) EMTP by DCG (the EMTP Development Coordination Group) and EPRI (the Electric Power Research Institute). Dr. Liu resigned as DCG Chairman, and Dr. Meyer, using his own personal time, started a new program from a copy of BPA's public-domain EMTP. Requirements of ATP development include honesty in all dealings and non-participation in EMTP commerce. ATP is not in the public domain, and licensing is required before ATP materials are received (refer to Licensing).
Integrated Simulation Modules
MODELS in ATP is a general-purpose de******ion ******** supported by an extensive set of simulation tools for the representation and study of time-variant systems.

* The de******ion of each model is enabled using free-format, keyword-driven syntax of local context and that is largely self-********ing.
* MODELS in ATP allows the de******ion of arbitrary user-defined control and circuit components, providing a simple interface for connecting other programs/models to ATP.
* As a general-purpose programmable tool, MODELS can be used for processing simulation results either in the frequency domain or in the time domain.

TACS is a simulation module for time-domain analysis of control systems. It was originally developed for the simulation of HVDC converter controls. For TACS, a block diagram representation of control systems is used. TACS can be used for the simulation of

* HVDC converter controls
* Excitation systems of synchronous machines
* power electronics and drives
* electric arcs (circuit breaker and fault arcs).

Interface between electrical network and TACS is established by exchange of signals such as node voltage, switch current, switch status, time-varying resistance, voltage and current sources.

Supporting Routines

* Calculation of electrical parameters of overhead lines and cables using program modules LINE CONSTANTS, CABLE CONSTANTS and CABLE PARAMETERS.
* Generation of frequency-dependent line model input data (Semlyen, J.Marti, Noda line models).
* Calculation of model data for transformers (XFORMER, BCTRAN).
* Saturation and hysteresis curve conversion.
* Data modularization (for $INCLUDE).

Example: Simulation of a 12-pulse HVDC converter station





http://rapidshare.com/files/20754061...KiMo.part1.rar



http://rapidshare.com/files/20754224...KiMo.part2.rar

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## knnn2006

helo please

----------

